# Programm für Signalflusspläne



## magmaa (6 April 2011)

Hallo ich suche eine Programm zum erstellen von Signalflussplänen und Blockschaltbilder so wie im Bild im Anhang. 
Kennt jemand ein gutes Programm?


----------



## spsdirekt (7 April 2011)

*Flussdiagramm*

Microsoft Visio

lg
spsdirekt


----------



## magmaa (7 April 2011)

Ja Visio hab ich aber keine passende Bibliothek.


----------



## Boxy (8 April 2011)

such einmal nach Dia!
Wurde mir für etwas anderes hier empfohlen.


----------



## magmaa (12 April 2011)

Danke ist ganz gut das Programm nur leider fehlen die richtigen Symbole


----------



## Boxy (13 April 2011)

Da gibts so ich meine noch paar weitere Libs zum download.
Musst einmal schauen, oder evtl. selber erzeugen wenn möglich.


----------

